# Etikett zur Bewertung frei :-)



## Vale-Feil (23. November 2005)

Hey Leute ich habe hier ein Etikett und komm nicht ganz weiter. Was kann ich besser machen. 

Das Etikett stellt ein Produkt dar für Bandscheiben Knorpel Sehnen und Bänder. 

Altersgruppe der Kunden 40 aufwärts. 

Die Person unten rechts soll noch verändert werden, damit sie nicht so weiblich aussieht. Habt ihr mir da vielleicht ein Paar Vorschläge? Mein Brainstorming hat so Sachen wie Ringe und Kreise gebracht. Aber das ist ja auch wiederum weiblich. Mein anderer Vorschlag war ein Ackerschachtelhalm malen zu lassen und den dann unten reinzustellen. (Aber ist das nicht zu teuer?). Was fällt euch noch gutes ein? Jetzt sind die *kreativen Köpfe* gefragt. 

Vielen Dank Vale-Feil


----------



## Vale-Feil (25. November 2005)

Ist das Etikett etwa so gut? Hallo?


----------



## thecamillo (25. November 2005)

Nein ist es nicht!

Dein erster Entwurf, als du noch diesen Spruch auf der Frontseite Quer gesetzt hast war eindeutig besser, zumal der Produktname nicht doppelt erschien. Du hättest davon lediglich den Balken breiter machen müssen!

Blocksatz und Mittelachsensatz passen auf der Rückseite nicht zusammen. Entweder das Eine oder das Andere.

Bei Anwendungsempfehlung den Doppelpunkt weg.

Auf der Frontseite ist der Schriftgrad für die 100 ml zu klein - Zielgruppe ist doch schon älter!

Auf der Rückseite bei Fragen und Anregungen ziehst du das weiße Feld auf die Breite deines Schatzpiegels. Und anstelle der harten Ecken nimm weiche wie der Background der Überschriften.

Überprüfe nochmal die Überschriften auf der Rückseite ob die wirklich in der Mitte liegen, sieht optisch nämlich nicht so aus!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## möp (25. November 2005)

Auf den ersten Blick hin, dachte ich an eine Tetrapack-Milchtüte (Soja-Milich um genau zu sein)- weis nich ob du diesen Eindruck erwecken willst. Desweiteren ist die Typograpfie grausam - kauf dir nen Buch und mach die mit der Thwematik vertasut bevor du sowas anfängst.
Entweder nimmst du Bocksatz oder Rechtsbündigen Flattersatz - mittelachsensatz ist ne katstrophe

mfg
möp


----------



## thagozu (28. November 2005)

Ist diese Beschreibung etwa von dem Hersteller vorgegeben?

Die finde ich mal richtig schlecht!

Ansonsten vielleicht etwas an der Farbe ändern, fühle mich auch
unangenehm an Sojamilch erinnert.


----------



## Vale-Feil (28. November 2005)

Welche Beschreibung meinst du? Die vom Ackerschachtelhalm oder generell?
Wäre sinnvoll dass zu wissen, so kann ich meine Auftragsgeber nochmals daran setzen.

Habe noch einen weiteren Entwurf entwickelt. Weiss nicht ob der besser ist, aber ihr könnt mir ja sicherlich die ein oder anderen Tipps geben  :-( . 

Gruß Vale-Feil


----------

